# Diet is king - progress with pics



## lee111s (Mar 15, 2012)

Afternoon!

Thought I'd share my cutting progress with you.

Been cutting naturally following an intermittent fasting diet for about 9 weeks now, dropped 10lb since I started and lifts are steadily going up. I done a test E cycle towards the end of last year but I was pretty clueless about diet and just got fat pretty much!

I'm a short arse at 5'6

Just before Christmas I was at about 155lbs (about 14/15% BF), heaviest I've ever been. 

I'm sitting at 140lbs now at 9.6% BF measured. I'm aiming for 7% for the summer.

Here's some pics

View attachment 41109

View attachment 41110

View attachment 41111

View attachment 41112

View attachment 41113


I'm gonna do some test prop and winny starting in April to help get a little more lean but build a bit more muscle too because I don't want to look scrawny! I'm not the right body type to be huge...feeling so much better since I've leaned out.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

How did you measure your BF%?

Just wondering because you look like you're higher than that in the last picture.

Good work on the progress thus far.


----------



## lee111s (Mar 15, 2012)

Done calipers 3 times along with a bioelectric one at the gym. Average came out at 9.6%. It could of course be wrong

Last pic wasn't tensed and I'd just eaten a huge PWO meal.


----------



## patricio (Mar 15, 2012)

Great progress, congratulations!


----------



## snipercraft (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks good....just started a  cut myself.


----------



## lee111s (Mar 16, 2012)

snipercraft said:


> Looks good....just started a  cut myself.



Check out leangains.com and rippedbody.jp bro.

Basically intermittent fasting and eating ~10% calorie surplus on W.O days and ~35% deficit on off days. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## charley (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking good bro......


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome progress dude!  Intermittent fasting FTW!


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2012)

More like 12% bodyfat but good job none the less.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job on the results! Keep it going man.


----------



## alexmuller (Mar 18, 2012)

good job bro! keep it up!


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Keep working hard. Its paying off.


----------



## lee111s (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the positives bro's! 2 weeks and counting until test prop and winny cycle . Summer is coming, YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2012)

well done bro! keep it up


----------



## bezerk2a (Mar 25, 2012)

good work but.do you do it for the girl's?do it to bulk.up to around 210pounds then cut.why be cut up and small?


----------



## lee111s (Mar 26, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> good work but.do you do it for the girl's?do it to bulk.up to around 210pounds then cut.why be cut up and small?



I'm 5'6 dude. If I weighed 210 (that's a 70lb gain!!!) I'd look stupid! Not to think how long it would take to put that amount of weight on!

I don't want to be absolutely massive, just not super skinny. I'm going on tren and test p next week though so that should change things up a bit


----------



## jwa (Mar 27, 2012)

excellent progress so far man. keep it up


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm on tren now. I have all my hair, and I look better than you =)
Oh, and I could take your girl =)


----------



## "TheFuture" (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow...really. Obviously your very opinionated and set in your ways about AAS. But before you start knocking people, maybe you should go do some research and educate yourself about the facts. You can say what you like but if all of your posts are going to be flaming people about AAS use. Please GTFO, k. 



bezerk2a said:


> lost respect for you since you like to look buffed up on water.why train if you cheat i hate roid user's and they dont have a excuse if you take them well i think your a bitch and less of a man, go on tren and lose your hair and get head aches and mood swings cause i now atleast 11+ people been on it have had the same side effects so.good luck dont rep this post anymore since roid users arnt real weight lifters


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 27, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> lost respect for you since you like to look buffed up on water.why train if you cheat i hate roid user's and they dont have a excuse if you take them well i think your a bitch and less of a man, go on tren and lose your hair and get head aches and mood swings cause i now atleast 11+ people been on it have had the same side effects so.good luck dont rep this post anymore since roid users arnt real weight lifters



Negged,.... dickhead!


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 3, 2012)

don't hate on tren or ill use it against you


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 3, 2012)

Doing great. Keep it up.


----------



## lee111s (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks man 

Started the prop and tren on Sunday...exciting times ahead!!!!!


----------



## Imens (Apr 4, 2012)

Good progress! I agree with that diet also plays a part when you do exercise.


----------



## lee111s (Sep 7, 2012)

Bit of a thread ressurection. I had to stop the tren and test cycle a week in due to work commitements. I started it again about 10 weeks ago and I've just finished. Here's the result


----------



## Johnyb (Sep 7, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Bit of a thread ressurection. I had to stop the tren and test cycle a week in due to work commitements. I started it again about 10 weeks ago and I've just finished. Here's the result



Great progress lee111s. Looking good.

JohnyB


----------



## Lars37 (Sep 7, 2012)

good job bro... what do you think your b.f. is at now??


----------



## lee111s (Sep 7, 2012)

I've no idea buddy. I would estimate about 10% maybe? I store quite a bit of fat at the side and up portions of my chest so probably not as low as it looks. Seem to be lucky in that my abs are on show but it's not really a good way to determine your body fat due to the fact that some places there's more fat than others!


----------



## Lars37 (Sep 8, 2012)

10% is pretty good bro!!!  I'm 37 years old, just got my b.f. checked and it's about 14%.  I was always super lean, but skinny to lol.  As I got older, it was easier for me to gain weight, but with that came the fat lol.  I'm now 6'1'', about 230lbs.  I'd LOVE to get my b.f. down to at least 10%!!  I'm not used to dieting and doing cardio lol.  Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking jerked n tanned!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 8, 2012)

look great though small


9 %?

no


----------



## lee111s (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep I'm only 5'6! 

Not really that fussed on the exact figure of bodyfat. I'm happy with how I look right now and it's easy to maintain this level of bodyfat with my current diet and training.


----------



## Faymus (Sep 10, 2012)

All that matter is that YOUR happy man. Awesome job. Keep it up.


----------



## 1superman (Sep 10, 2012)

Imo,  very good foundation for adding serios mass bro. If I were you, I would  make it a point to DESTROY some steak and egg meals, every day.  AS many as possable! If you can eat like this consistently, you could expect noticable gains every week... you will see added muscle in the mirror yourself, and stronger lifts! Its obvious by your results, you are driven to stay lean. Just saying, Don't be afraid to eat, go for it, nothing wrong with being JACKED. GREAT job brother! Hope this helps.


----------



## lee111s (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks 1superman, it's much appreciated and great to hear   That's exactly my plan for the next 12 months or so to see what I can gain while still staying relatively lean. I'm not about to eat everything in site and get fat though. I've got a well structured diet now that I just started about a week or so ago which should help me gain some lean mass while keeping the fat at bay. I'll post back in 6 months or so to show my progress!

Bring on the mass!


----------



## isthisusedtoo (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody else have the problem where you want to cut, but you don't want to see that number on the scale go any lower? But great progress thus far my friend. I know how hard cutting can be, definitely a lifestyle change!


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Thanks 1superman, it's much appreciated and great to hear   That's exactly my plan for the next 12 months or so to see what I can gain while still staying relatively lean. I'm not about to eat everything in site and get fat though. I've got a well structured diet now that I just started about a week or so ago which should help me gain some lean mass while keeping the fat at bay. I'll post back in 6 months or so to show my progress!
> 
> Bring on the mass!




just put on mass gradually...lean mass.  Look forward to your next set of pics...good job on the diet and workouts.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 15, 2012)

good job bro! I need to get lean asap, btw im using an electric body monitor seems pretty accurate. The Omron fat loss monitor and i also just ordered      EatSmart Precision GetFit Digital Body Fat Scale which tells you bf%, % Total Body Water, % Muscle Mass and Bone Mass. Hopefully its accurate.


----------

